# Best way to learn solving 4x4/5x5...



## pjk (Apr 10, 2006)

What is the best way to learn to solve these?


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 11, 2006)

I like www.bigcubes.com

Its a nice site...but It has fairly beginner stuff for 5x5...


----------



## Joël (Apr 11, 2006)

Also, www.speedcubing.com/chris has a lot of info...

I can recommend learning it by intuition though... The 4x4 centers are quite easy, and the edges can also be done by intuition. Parity problems can be solved with the aid of commutators.

And of course, when you really can't find a solution for something, you can always go to a website to learn an algorithm for it.


----------



## GuillaumeMeunier (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi,

I'm agree with Joel !  

Guillaume.


----------

